
What the DAO Attack Means in the Netherlands - generalseven
http://www.bitcoinwednesday.com/what-the-dao-attack-means-in-the-netherlands/
======
_nalply
It's about the intention.

In Civil Law jurisdictions (like the Netherlands) the intention is a very
important part of a contract. It's like a secret: laymen think they have to
read the contract carefully and not to believe the promises. Mostly this is
true because of difficulties of proof. It is often impossible to claim
intentions after the fact.

However if you have proof (for example countersigned own notes), the judge
doesn't have qualms to change the contract wording to conform to intentions. I
am studying law, and one old famous case in Germany of the twenties last
century has been presented in private contract law: There was a mutual
agreement to buy whale meat from Norway. In the contract it was about
«Haakjöringsköd». However this was a mutual misunderstanding. Haakjöringsköd
is shark meat. The judge decided that the contract is about whale meat, not
shark meat.

[https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haakj%C3%B6ringsk%C3%B6d-Fall](https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haakj%C3%B6ringsk%C3%B6d-Fall)
(German)

